# Flou artistique



## Marlluna

¿Me podéis decir cómo traduciríais "flou artistique" en la frase siguiente?
Le temps qu'ils doivent consacrer à des conférences, ainsi qu'à leur programme, restent dans un flou artistique". (entiendo que se trata de "imprecisión")
Gracias.


----------



## totor

O también *vaguedad*.


----------



## Marcelot

Es una expresión muy utilizada.

Te diría que es algo totalmente indefinido.

No se me ocurre ninguna expresión en español...


----------



## yserien

Se usa el efecto flou sobre todo en fotografía artística, retrato en general.Las cámaras modernas máxime las de uso profesional disponen de una óptica tan precisa,con una definición tan elevada,que hasta el último poro,granito o imperfección aparece claramente. Para evitar ésto se recurre al flou,bien sea con filtros especiales flou,filtros con una ligera capa de vaselina,una combinación acertada de diafragma-velocidades etc... Se obtiene un halo de imprecisión que aparte de embellecer la imagen suprime
la excesiva nitidez no deseada.Perdón, me he apartado del tema real del hilo, si,se puede traducir por vaguedad,imprecisión)


----------



## Marlluna

¿Se podría traducir, por ejemplo "El tiempo que han de dedicar a las conferencias, así como a su programa, queda impreciso"?


----------



## gustave

qué opinas de *nebuloso* o neblinoso?


----------



## Montepinar

Falta el contexto. Pero podría referirse a que el tiempo que dedican a las conferencias  y al programa es un tiempo en el que no hay creatividad artistica. Esto vendría reforzado por la oposición entre el "doivent" frente a lo "artistique".
Si fuese así, podría traducirse como "El tiempo que deben dedicar a las conferencias, así como al programa, permanecen (o constituyen) un vacío creativo"


----------



## josepbadalona

Me gusta mucho lo de "vacío creativo"

"flou artistique" se usa para definir discursos en política, o en gestión de empresas .... cuando alguien habla mucho, hace frases muy hermosas, bien construidas, con muchas convicción (lo artístico/creativo) pero finalmente no expresa ni idea ni convicción, ni medida en concreto (flou)


----------



## yserien

Marlluna said:


> ¿Se podría traducir, por ejemplo "El tiempo que han de dedicar a las conferencias, así como a su programa, queda impreciso"?


Mira a ver si te vale "difuminado"o algún sinónimo.


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias a todos.
Creo entender por el contexto que no está claro, que no está precisado, el tiempo que han de dedicar a las conferencias y a su programa. No me vale pues lo de "vacío creativo", ni lo de "nebuloso". 

Lo que he propuesto ("no queda preciso") no me acaba de gustar, pero no veo otro mejor. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## yserien

Marlluna said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> Creo entender por el contexto que no está claro, que no está precisado, el tiempo que han de dedicar a las conferencias y a su programa. No me vale pues lo de "vacío creativo", ni lo de "nebuloso".
> 
> Lo que he propuesto ("no queda preciso") no me acaba de gustar, pero no veo otro mejor. ¿Cómo lo veis?


Pon difuminado, te quedará de perlas.


----------



## Marlluna

De acuerdo! Muchas gracias a todos. Y feliz domingo.
Marlluna


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola!

Te propongo: "El tiempo que le dedicarán a las conferencias y a su programa, queda en una nebulosa".

Hasta luego...


----------



## GURB

Otra propuesta
...permanece en *una confusión deliberada*.
Bonne fin d'après-midi


----------



## Santivasc

Comentario tardío y con perdón pero es que también aprendo mucho consultando con vosotros:
     Ojo, no hay que olvidar que la expresión _flou artistique_ conlleva una parte de ironía _à la française_. 
     Una explicación, creación, etc.  puede ser, nebulosa, entre medias tintas, poco clara, es decir algo que por falta de precisión de su autor resulta incompleta, o negativa. Para disculpar este efecto (irónicamente) se habla de _flou artistique_, es decir un "esfumato" a la Da Vinci o a la David Hamilton que pretende excusar lo impreciso, el "embroglio" creado pero que resulta muy pero que muy bonito. No tengo solución de momento pero  lo que mejor me suena es _nebulosa _de Marcelot porque en el texto original la ironía se crea entre otras cosas porque _nebulosa_ y_ flou artistique_ vienen de campos léxicos diferentes al contexto.


----------



## yserien

He releído  los post antiguos.Sin quitar nada ,añado, viendo el contexto que nos ocupa y chupando rueda de Gurb y Totor¨: ambiguedad calculada.


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez también "imprecisión".


----------



## XiaoRoel

En la frase original, propondría *limbo* como traducción para _flou_. En otros contextos: _palabrería vana, moda inconsistente_ e incluso_ mito urbano._


----------

